# what wheel cleaner to buy from Halfords?



## T598 Dave (Nov 2, 2006)

as title

The Collinte is no longer protecting my alloys and with working 16 hours a day i just have not had the time to look after them.

so whats the best thing to get them clean in a hurry, that i can pick up in halfords tomorrow?

I know nothing about wheel cleaners apart from some of them are basically acid!

thanks


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

autoglym custom wheel cleaner is worth a shot - nice and foamy too


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

not all are acidic, some are alkaline too which can be just as bad with regular use. 
i have read your post but i'd strongly reccomend a nano type sealant like wolfs rim shield which can last over a year, wheels will be a doddle to clean. using a chemical every time will work out expensive too


----------



## T598 Dave (Nov 2, 2006)

thanks guys

i only want to use some thing to clean them this once.

they are usually kept so clean that simply washing them with shampoo is enough.

so i just want some thing safe to use that i can get in halfords.

then i will wax them and just wash them with shampoo.

BTW they are not that bad!

but washing with shampoo wont do it and they would need alot of polishing to get clean


----------



## Matt- (Sep 8, 2011)

If you can hang on, id grab some wolfs break duster! Awesome kit


----------



## T598 Dave (Nov 2, 2006)

i know im stupid lol but whats so special about it?

is there really nothing in halfords that will do the job without the risk of killing the lacquer?

thanks


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

What about AG Wheel Cleaner? Sure it's acidic but TBH stuff from Halfords will not be so hazardous for your alloys otherwise they'd be sued till the cows come home on this issue. Besides if you're going to clean your alloys like this once you can go ahead and use any powerful wheel cleaner. :thumb:


----------



## Matt- (Sep 8, 2011)

When I bought my a4 it had so much crud pitted in the rims and they came up like new, plus its very cool to see the wheels "bleed"!! 

I think turtle wax do a similar product, ice wheel cleaner which also pulls up all the brake dust and is ph neutral. Give that a bash mate


----------



## T598 Dave (Nov 2, 2006)

thanks again guys i love this site lol

it is a good point that this is a one off! i havent used wheel cleaner since i was like 17!

so AG or turtle wax?


like i said they aint going to take much cleaning at all with a wheel cleaner so it hasnt got to be particularly powerful


----------



## Matt- (Sep 8, 2011)

Go for the turtle wax mate. If anything you will get to see the cool purple bleeding while you wait for it to pull off all the crap! 
Let us know how you get on dude


----------



## T598 Dave (Nov 2, 2006)

will do mate

cheers


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Definitely give the TW Ice Wheel Cleaner a try mate, I'ved used it a few times and it works pretty well.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

T598 Dave said:


> as title
> 
> The Collinte is no longer protecting my alloys and with working 16 hours a day i just have not had the time to look after them.
> 
> ...


Both of these are available from Halfords










both are relatively PH neutral

both 'bleed' after application










This one is the Wonder Wheels hot wheels















as mentioned earlier AG Customer wheels and a host of others will do you for over the counter products

Also note there are two TW ICE wheel cleaners, the one with the brush is acidic.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The turtle wax ice is good stuff, I used it the other week great results.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Turtle Wax Ice (without the brush) :thumb:.


----------



## T598 Dave (Nov 2, 2006)

bought the Turtle wax ice and its amazing!

thanks for the advice guys, i am very impressed with it.


----------



## T598 Dave (Nov 2, 2006)

just a quick clean with the TWI and some tyre gel.

very quick and easy, it does all the hard work you just have to wash them off after lol


----------



## Matt- (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice one mate. Looking very nice!! Good job


----------



## T598 Dave (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks Matt, i put some collinite 476s on them now for a bit of protection


----------

